# Help bearded dragons bleeding



## davidjames101 (May 27, 2012)

hell i have 3 bearded dragons 2 of them are bleeding from there anus , what can this be? 

i don't use sand as a substrate, and the dragons appetite etc seems to be normal


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Rfuk is not a miracle site. take it to the vets and dont be a cheapskate!!


could be a prolapse or a urinary infection.

btw. i suggest you split the dragons up asap


----------



## davidjames101 (May 27, 2012)

they have always been together and they are fine together they are not fighting and i asked for help, as there is no vet open till morning.



yuesaur said:


> Rfuk is not a miracle site. take it to the vets and dont be a cheapskate!!
> 
> 
> could be a prolapse or a urinary infection.
> ...


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidjames101 said:


> they have always been together and they are fine together they are not fighting and i asked for help, as there is no vet open till morning.


the split up is more to contain any infection but as there together anyway it will properly be to late now make the best you can and pop them down the vets tomorrow if you can get a poo sample the vet will properly need one not much else you can do till the morning 

good luck let us know how it goes


----------



## davidjames101 (May 27, 2012)

thank you, i will keep you informed, just didn't know if i was able to do anything for them now, or if anyone had, had any similar experiences in-regard to the bleeding, but yes i think vet is best option for them in the morning thank you.


Madhouse5 said:


> the split up is more to contain any infection but as there together anyway it will properly be to late now make the best you can and pop them down the vets tomorrow if you can get a poo sample the vet will properly need one not much else you can do till the morning
> 
> good luck let us know how it goes


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

davidjames101 said:


> thank you, i will keep you informed, just didn't know if i was able to do anything for them now, or if anyone had, had any similar experiences in-regard to the bleeding, but yes i think vet is best option for them in the morning thank you.


How much blood are you talking I had a big female beardie before who would literally do such large poo's a very small amount of blood may pass too. You'd only be able to see it because of a paper towel substrate but that was normal for her due to the size of her poo. She could crap for Britain! 

:lol2:


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

What did the vet say

I had a male do this the other week. 
He was spotted bleeding after he had seen my females. 
I spoke to a vet that's a friend and he said to keep aneurysm on him as it wasn't a huge amount of blood like if you pricked you finger and 3-4 drops of blood out. 
Then Tuesday when he had a poo there was a little more blood but not as much. So spoke to my friend again and took him to the vets. 
There was absolutely nothing he could do. He said he prob got excited and "poped his cherry" and to see if any more blood came out when he next had a poo and there wasn't so put the second bit of blood down to residue. 

What are the sex of your dragons and does this sound like what's happening


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> Rfuk is not a miracle site. take it to the vets and dont be a cheapskate!!
> 
> 
> could be a prolapse or a urinary infection.
> ...


He's not being a cheapskate he's merely asking for advice and a little help.
What vets do you know that is open at 10pm on a sunday?

This is the thing I strongly dislike about this forum.
Don't be so quick to jump down peoples throats.:bash:

I hope your beardies are okay mate 
And let us know how it went at the vets.


----------

